# Looking for All Mountain Stiffness boots



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like you want some Rulers and Cartels.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for the input, i am not a burton fanboi or anything I am more than willing to look at some different companies..although i did find some guy selling brand new Burton Rulers in the same size as my current boot for $100 bucks..Christmas present he doesnt want i guess..may have to go try those out..


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anybody speak up as to whats different if anything between the 2008 and 2009 Burton Rulers? I tried on the 2009's today and they felt great, just curious if the 2008's had any problems with the lacing system or what not or if they are the same boot...

Also if anybody could mention some other boots with comparable stiffness to the Rulers that'd be great. I am not totally sold on the Speed lacing system, i can see those breaking rather easily...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Can't say I've ridden those boots. I like all-mountain and I recently went with some Vans Cirros. They are incredible and come with two types of inserts that let you stiffen or soften them a bit depending on your riding. Food for thought.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I ended up picking up the Rulers, god they are so much more comfortable than my Hails its like night and day..and i sized up half a size since i think my Hails were a tad too small even after wearing them a good 12-15 times last season they still cramped some of my toes..
Good news is I have a few potentials for my Hails. Pretty sweet deal to sell them for $75 when i bought them new from REI for $125 lol. I bought the 2007 Hails at REI but the lady fucked up and brought out 2008's from the back, i realized it but didnt say anything and ran like hell out of the store and drove home before they caught their 100 dollar mistake.


----------

